# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Forumssüchtiger geht in den Winterschlaf

## Harro

Text gelöscht

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Hutschi.
Ich nehme doch an, dass das nicht ernst gemeint ist und Du uns nur verschrecken willst. 
Eine Gefahr der "Abnutzung" kann ich nicht sehen. Wie sieht die aus? Was passiert da? Was ist das ueberhaupt bei aktiver Forumbeteiligung?
Du hast im Forum, motiviert durch die Auseinandersetzung mit der eigenen Erkrankung, viel gelernt. Du verstehst jetzt etwas von Prostatakrebs, kannst mitreden und eine Meinung aeussern, mit welcher Ratsuchende etwas anfangen koennen. Zu allem, was Du sagst, kannst Du wissenschaftliche Referenz benennen. 
So finde ich, dass Du das Wissen, dass Du Dir im Forum und in weiterfuehrenden Lektueren angeeignet hast, nun nicht einfach neu Erkrankten und Mitbetroffenen vorenthalten kannst. Ja, ich wuerde sogar so weit gehen zu sagen, dass wir eine moralische Pflicht haben, davon im Rahmen unserer Moeglichkeiten an Andere weiterzugeben.
Daher bitte ich Dich, Gedanken an "Winterschlaf" aufzugeben und weiterhin im Forum praesent zu sein.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Martin

Lieber Hutschi,

es gibt viele Ratsuchende, die eigentlich nicht auf die Meinung eines so erfahrenen
Forum-Mitgliedes wie Dich verzichten können.
Drum: Schau bitte hin und wieder mal "rein" und unterstütze diejenigen, die ohne gute Ratschläge sehr hilflos sind und dann auch bleiben.
Das wäre sehr schön ...
martin

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hutschi,
  wer oder was hat dich so verletzt, daß Winterschlafsehnsüchte über dich hereinbrechen und du als Lösung für dich nur einen Rückzug siehst? Mit dir ginge nicht nur ein unterhaltsamer Farbtupfer  im Forum verloren, sondern auch eine wertvolle Hilfe für Ratsuchende. Die große Mehrheit im Forum wünscht deine weitere Teilnahme. Bitte, bitte überlege es Dir nochmal.
  Grüße aus Rudersberg
  Hartmut

----------


## Günter & Silvia

Ausser Schwarz und Weiss gibt es ja auch noch Grau. Will heissen: Man kann sich am Forumsgeschehen durchaus beteiligen, muss es aber nicht zwingend täglich und dann auch gleich noch mehrfach wahrnehmen.

Weniger ist oft mehr.

In diesem Sinne, lieber Hutschi, bis auf bald.

PS.: 
Winterschlaf bedeutet ohnehin, dass wir spätestens ab ca. April 2009 wieder von Hutschis Wissen profitieren können ;-))

Schöne Adventsgrüsse aus der Kurpfalz

Silvia

----------


## otto hugo

Lieber Hutschi, Du wirst mir fehlen. Aber ich gönne Dir ein wenig Abstand. Ich merkte in den letzten Wochen, dass Dein "Anwesenheits-Licht" sehr oft brannte, ein Zeichen, dass Du Dich um uns gekümmert hast. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du auch in Zukunft immer wieder mal reinschauen wirst, vielleicht heimlich in den späten Nachtstunden. Und Du wirst Dich dann auch sicher zu Wort melden, wenn bei uns etwas schief laufen sollte. Will heissen, dass wir auch weiterhin mit Dir rechnen.
Ich wünsche Dir und Deinen Lieben erholsame Feiertage und alles Gute im Neuen Jahr.
Dein otto hugo

----------


## helmut (i)

Lieber Hutschi!
:p> :p>
  Man sollte unterscheiden zwischen Sucht und Leidenschaft. Sucht erfordert Abstinenz, Leidenschaft bedarf der Kontrolle. Deine Omnipräsenz ist unübersehbar, durch Deinen guten Stil jedoch nie lästig. Du bemühst Dich, Informationen  zu vermitteln, moralische Unterstützung zu geben und Konflikte zu glätten. Für Belanglosigkeiten ist die Plauderecke der richtige Ort. Deine Beiträge zeigen einen lebendigen Geist und einen wohltuenden Umgang mit der Sprache. Deine Zitate aus einem schier unerschöpflichen Fundus machen nachdenklich und sprechen nicht selten die Seele an. 
  Das Forum dient natürlich einem sehr ernsten Zweck, aber ein wenig Farbe macht es lebendig. Es wäre schade, darauf verzichten zu müssen. 
  Deshalb: Beschränkung ja, aber keine Abstinenz.
  Viele Grüße
  Helmut
:p> :p>
*Es reicht nicht aus, gute Eigenschaften zu besitzen. Man muss sie auch richtig nutzen"* 
  (Hutschi):p>:p>

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Hutschi,

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du wenigstens weiterhin über den Verlauf deines PK berichten würdest.
Du und ich haben beinahe gleichzeitig mit der DHB begonnen. Wir haben den gleichen GS und hatten fast den selben PSA-Wert am Anfang. Leider ist dein PSA Wert zu schnell wieder gestiegen, und Du musstes die Bestrahlung anhängen.
Ich wünsche Dir dass Du damit geheilt bist, und noch viele Jahre dein Leben geniessen kanst.
Dir und deiner Familie wünsche ich ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und Gesundheit im neuem Jahr.

Viele Grüsse,   Michael A.

----------


## Stefanie

Hallo Hutschi, ich wünsche Dir eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und hoffe, dass danach auch die Besinnung zurückkommt, dass Du weiterhin hier im Forum aktiv bleibst.
Was sollten die vielen Hilfesuchenden ohne Deine wertvollen Ratschläge und Hinweise tun? 
Mir würden außerdem Deine "Sprüche" fehlen, deren Vielfalt ich immer bewundere.

In diesem Sinne. Bis Januar ;-)!
Lb.Grüße Stefanie

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Harald,

Bei so großem und liebevollem Zuspruch gibt es nur eines: Weiter machen!!
Es ist für Dich auch die Bestätigung, dass die Unterstellungen aus Deiner SHG nicht zutreffen. Bleibe der SHG fern, aber bleibe im Forum aktiv.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## WolfhardD

Lieber Hutschi
jetzt haben wir uns in Hannover kennengelernt, die Hand gegeben und nun auch Du zueinander gesagt. Ich denke es ist an der Zeit Dir zu sagen: Mach weiter, schreib weiter im Forum. Du wirst als ausgleichendes Element gebraucht. 
WolfhardD
www.prostata-sh.info

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Harald und WolfardD,

auch wir haben uns gesehen, Wolfard ich bin der der vor dir in der Reihe (ist zufällig, nicht beabsichtigt) sass und dich manchmal auf die gewünschten  Essensgewohnheiten von PKlern hinwies.
Harald das hast du geschickt eingefedelt, als Liebling der Nation, ich habe es dir gestern schon gesgt, mach dir nichts draus. Gehe zur SHG, du hast dort auch einen Job, vielleicht komme ich (bin ja befugt dazu) euch mal Besuchen. Wie sieht das aus, wenn du dann nicht da bist?
Gruß Konrad Hans

----------


## Harro

*Zeit der Besinnung*

Hallo, Reinardo - Martin - hartmuth - Günter & Silvia - otto hugo - helmut(I) - MichelA -Stefanie - Knut - WolfhardD - + HansiB (Konrad) - hallo Forumsfreunde, 
mir ist warm ums Herz geworden, als ich Eure aufmunternden und beschwichtigenden Worte lesen durfte. Ich will nicht verhehlen, daß ich nach einem Gespräch mit dem hiesigen SHG-Leiter eine gewisse Verbitterung oder besser Enttäuschung verspürt habe, die mich spontan veranlasste, zunächst einmal von einem aktiven Forumbenutzer zu einem passiven Forumsteilnehmer zu mutieren. Ich muß auch gestehen, daß ich als unter dem Sternzeichen Krebs Geborener manchmal auch Mimose sein kann. Aber ein echter, noch dazu norddeutscher Krebs, verharrt nicht lange in seinem selbst gewählten Schneckenhäuschen und rappelt sich nach einer gewissen Zeit der Besinnung wieder auf. Trotzdem werde ich den gut gemeinten Ratschlägen einer gestrafften Forumsteilnahme Folge leisten. Ich freue mich auf weiteres konstruktives Mitwirken hier im Forum, und dazu gehört natürlich auch ein gelegentlicher Ausflug in die Plauderecke.

*"Wenn auch die guten Vorsätze eine recht problematische Sache sind, nötig sind sie darum doch, weil sie unserem Leben wenigstens eine bestimmte Richtung geben, deren wir bedürfen"*
(Fritz Diettrich, deutscher Dichter)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hutschi,
ich freu mich einfach riesig.....

Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Zeit der Besinnung*
> 
> Hallo, Reinardo - Martin - hartmuth - Günter & Silvia - otto hugo - helmut(I) - MichelA -Stefanie - Knut - WolfhardD - + HansiB (Konrad) - hallo Forumsfreunde, 
> mir ist warm ums Herz geworden, als ich Eure aufmunternden und beschwichtigenden Worte lesen durfte. Ich will nicht verhehlen, daß ich nach einem Gespräch mit dem hiesigen SHG-Leiter eine gewisse Verbitterung oder besser Enttäuschung verspürt habe, die mich spontan veranlasste, zunächst einmal von einem aktiven Forumbenutzer zu einem passiven Forumsteilnehmer zu mutieren. Ich muß auch gestehen, daß ich als unter dem Sternzeichen Krebs Geborener manchmal auch Mimose sein kann. Aber ein echter, noch dazu norddeutscher Krebs, verharrt nicht lange in seinem selbst gewählten Schneckenhäuschen und rappelt sich nach einer gewissen Zeit der Besinnung wieder auf. Trotzdem werde ich den gut gemeinten Ratschlägen einer gestrafften Forumsteilnahme Folge leisten. Ich freue mich auf weiteres konstruktives Mitwirken hier im Forum, und dazu gehört natürlich auch ein gelegentlicher Ausflug in die Plauderecke.
> 
> *"Wenn auch die guten Vorsätze eine recht problematische Sache sind, nötig sind sie darum doch, weil sie unserem Leben wenigstens eine bestimmte Richtung geben, deren wir bedürfen"*
> (Fritz Diettrich, deutscher Dichter)
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo Hutschi,

das ist die richtige Entscheidung. 

Nachdem wir uns nun endlich einmal persönlich beschnuppert haben, (mit dem wirklich feinen roten Getränk dabei) könnte ich mir lebhaft vorstellen, dass wir uns auch in Zukunft einiges zu erzählen haben, ohne dabei gleich aneinanderzurempeln. Knuts Rezept zum Umgang mit dem Forum, welches Du mir kurz erläutert hast, wende ich ja auch schon seit einiger Zeit an und es funktioniert.

Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass kein wirklich wichtiger Grund besteht, von Deiner/Eurer SHG fernzubleiben. Mit Hansjörg kann man Pferde stehlen, er ist ein Männermodell, bei dem man nicht jedes einzelne Wort mit der Goldwaage messen darf. Er selbst tut es ja auch nicht.

Wünsche Dir und allen Mitlesern eine schöne Adventszeit!
Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Harald,

Ich begrüße und freue mich über Deine Entscheidung. Das warst Du auch Deinem Fanclub schuldig.

Liebe Grüße Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

Männermodell finde ich gut. Das rote Getränk nennen wir hier unten Wein, ein guter Badener, ich durfte dran riechen.

Von meinen leckeren, gesunden Getränken spricht keiner, gerade gesundes wäre doch auch für dich das Richtige, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> Von meinen leckeren, gesunden Getränken spricht keiner, gerade gesundes wäre doch auch für dich das Richtige, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Was trinkst du denn?

WW

----------


## Harro

*Bestätigter Abstinenzler*

Hallo, lieber Hans Konrad, Du bekommst auf Wunsch eine beglaubigte Bescheinigung, die von Dieter und mir unterschrieben sein wird, daß Du tatsächlich einem guten Dornfelder widerstehen konntest und nur genüßlich die Duftnote eingesogen hast.




> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> Männermodell finde ich gut. Das rote Getränk nennen wir hier unten Wein, ein guter Badener, ich durfte dran riechen.
> 
> Von meinen leckeren, gesunden Getränken spricht keiner, gerade gesundes wäre doch auch für dich das Richtige, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> Gruß Konrad


Sicher gibt es auch in Deiner bevorzugten Wohngegend gute Weine; aber ein Pfälzer Dornfelder im Barrique gereift ist einfach etwas Besonderes.

Du hast uns leider auch nicht exakt verraten, welches Elixier Du uns wirklich in Hannover eingeflößt hast, d. h. die Zusammensetzung würde sicher auch hier im Forum viele interessieren. Immerhin schmeckte die grüngelbliche Flüssigkeit mehr wie Medizin, während die rote dickere Sorte mit Wasser vermischt einem verdünnten Granatapfelsaft sehr nahe kam.
Weil wir schon einmal dabei sind: Du hattest zugesagt, noch einige Infos über Deine Immunstimulierung etc. etc. locker zu machen. Ich freue mich schon heute auf Deine Post.

*"Zufall ist ein Wort ohne Sinn; nichts kann ohne Ursache existieren"*
(Voltaire, französischer Philosoph)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Harald,

wir trinken, wenn ich trinke Trollinger. Hast du das Barriquefass gesehen. Wie war der Korken, richtig von Korkeichen (mit oder ohne "Kork"), oder aus Kunststoff oder Glas.
Wenn es euch so wichtig ist, mein Ausschank war (der libliche) Aroniaelixier (ich habe es früher schon propagiert). Der Saft hat eine antioxidative Kapazität (TEAK) in mmol/l Trolex von 64,8, Granatapfelsaft von 18 - 20, Cramberrysaft von 9 - 14 (wers glaubt wird seelig) und dann erst "Elixier).
Das andere gesunde Getränk (fast trocken) ist ein Kräutertrunk, mit Mikroorganismen, reich an rechtsdrehender Milchsäure (so ein Qutsch, sagt Winfried), sehr zu empfehlen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Harald,
> 
> wir trinken, wenn ich trinke Trollinger. Hast du das Barriquefass gesehen. Wie war der Korken, richtig von Korkeichen (mit oder ohne "Kork"), oder aus Kunststoff oder Glas.
> Wenn es euch so wichtig ist, mein Ausschank war (der libliche) Aroniaelixier (ich habe es früher schon propagiert). Der Saft hat eine antioxidative Kapazität (TEAK) in mmol/l Trolex von 64,8, Granatapfelsaft von 18 - 20, Cramberrysaft von 9 - 14 (wers glaubt wird seelig) und dann erst "Elixier).
> Das andere gesunde Getränk (fast trocken) ist ein Kräutertrunk, mit Mikroorganismen, reich an rechtsdrehender Milchsäure (so ein Qutsch, sagt Winfried), sehr zu empfehlen.
> 
> Gruß Konrad


Hallo Konrad,

in der Zeit nach unserem Elixier-Trunk habe ich etwas gegoogelt zu Aronia. Da gibt es einen hübschen Beitrag vom MDR

*Wunderpflanze Aronia kehrt in heimische Gärten zurück*

Am Ende des Artikels eine Reportage, welche man niemanden vorenthalten sollte. Ich liebe ja diese Sprache. Ludwig verzeih mir.

Gruß Dieter

----------

